# Market stall Information



## competa1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, 
I have been trying to start up a market stall and have been round most of the town halls in my area, Competa,Torrox, Velez ,Torre del and Frigiliana, all of these have huge waiting lists.
I am doing the farmers market in Traiphe this week.
Does any one have any information on any other weekly markets in the Andalucia region, will travel,
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

competa1 said:


> Hi,
> I have been trying to start up a market stall and have been round most of the town halls in my area, Competa,Torrox, Velez ,Torre del and Frigiliana, all of these have huge waiting lists.
> I am doing the farmers market in Traiphe this week.
> Does any one have any information on any other weekly markets in the Andalucia region, will travel,
> Thanks


Theres a big market/carboot sale thing at La Trocha in Coin on a sunday morning ? I havent a clue how you get "in" tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Nerja car boot on Sunday, some people there sell new things, but you can't sell food


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*markets andalucia*



competa1 said:


> Hi,
> I have been trying to start up a market stall and have been round most of the town halls in my area, Competa,Torrox, Velez ,Torre del and Frigiliana, all of these have huge waiting lists.
> I am doing the farmers market in Traiphe this week.
> Does any one have any information on any other weekly markets in the Andalucia region, will travel,
> Thanks


There are loads of markets listed here

Markets in Andalucia


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

competa1 said:


> Hi,
> I have been trying to start up a market stall and have been round most of the town halls in my area, Competa,Torrox, Velez ,Torre del and Frigiliana, all of these have huge waiting lists.
> I am doing the farmers market in Traiphe this week.
> Does any one have any information on any other weekly markets in the Andalucia region, will travel,
> Thanks


Connected to a few markets in the area. What is it you sell?


----------



## competa1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*market*



DROOBY said:


> Connected to a few markets in the area. What is it you sell?


we have a website selling acrylic mirrors, am i allowed to give address ???so mainly these ,but also plan to sell other liquidated stock from the uk.


----------

